# SureFire Product History Thread



## 880arm

Hello everyone.

I'm working on documenting the history and evolution of SureFire handheld flashlights since their inception. Unfortunately, searching through old catalogs, advertisements, and my own (limited) knowledge isn't enough to complete this project but I know there is enough knowledge here on CPF to make this a reality. 

I will be using this thread to post what information I have accumulated so far and then revising it based upon your input. To the extent possible I want to rely upon documented sources but I know we will have to use people's memories to fill in some of the blanks. Please share if you spot any errors or can help fill in the blanks!

*Table of Contents*​
Post 1 (this post): Contains fact sheets that are actively being worked at this time.



SureFire 6 / SureFire 6C (being worked together)

Post 2: Contains fact sheets that are closer to being finished. These are by no means closed to further revisions.



C Series lights (Centurion)
D Series lights (Guardian and Defender)
M Series lights
P Series lights (Classic)
P Series lights (Original)
Z Series lights

Post 3: Contains links to reference materials and other sources of information

Post 8: Sample photos of various lights

We will start off with the predecessors to the P series lights. I have been struggling finding solid information on these models but thanks to donn I had a little something to start with. As of right now it seems like the 6 and 6C were basically the same light, just with a name change once the 6P was introduced. However, I haven't been able to find any documentation to back this up.

*Laser Products/SureFire 6 and 6C*

The SureFire 6 / SureFire 6C was the first lithium battery powered flashlight produced by SureFire. The SureFire that started it all.


*Light Information - SureFire 6 / 6C
*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedLight TypeHandheldBody TypeStraightVoltage/Source6V / 2 x Duracell DL123A Lithium BatteryLamp Assembly6LF Reflector / Lamp assembly (60 lumens)Rated RuntimeBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchBezel switch. Tighten to turn on.Year(s)1988LengthBody DiameterBezel DiameterWeightMSRP

*Ordering Options - SureFire 6
*


​


----------



## 880arm

Product fact sheets that are closer to being finished have been moved here in order to keep the first post reasonably brief. However, no item is ever truly completed so please share any information you may have to help fill in some of the blanks.

I am also capturing information regarding beam modifying accessories, conversion kits, and carrying accessories but I am leaving those out of this thread in an effort to keep it a little bit shorter.


*C Series Centurion*

*SureFire C2 CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)
*Light Information - SureFire C2 CombatLight
*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source6V / 2 x Duracell DL123A or 2 x SureFire CR123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (65 lumens)
Optional: P61 Hi-Pressure Xenon (120 lumens)
Optional: P60L LED Lamp/Reflector (80 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P60: 60 minutes
With P61: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II Anodizing (Black) or Type III Anodizing (Gray)Production ColorBlack or Natural (Gray)SwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)2001 - 2011Length5.2 inches (132 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.25 inches (31.8 mm)Weight5.3 ounces (150 grams)MSRP2001:​


[*=left]C2-BK - $99.99
[*=left]C2-HA - $109.99
2011:​


[*=left]C2-BK - $90.00
[*=left]C2-HA - $95.00


*Ordering Options - SureFire C2 CombatLight*

C2-BKC2 CombatLight with black finish. Includes two CR123 batteries and Z45 lanyard kitC2-HAC2 CombatLight with hard anodized gray (natural) finish. Includes two CR123 batteries and Z45 lanyard kitC2-BK CSClamshell package - C2 Centurion with black Type II finish. Included 2 batteries, wrist lanyard and P60 lamp assemblyC2-HA CSClamshell package - C2 Centurion with gray Type III finish. Included 2 batteries, wrist lanyard and P60 lamp assemblyC2-BK-NRASpecial edition NRA version of the C2 CombatLight with black finish. Includes two CR123 batteries and Z45 lanyard kitC2-HA-NRASpecial edition NRA version of the C2 CombatLight with hard anodized gray (natural) finish. Includes two CR123 batteries and Z45 lanyard kit.C2-CJSpecial edition version of the C2 CombatLight with custom jungle camouflage finish. Included two batteries, Z45 lanyard kit, and P60 lamp assemblyC2 Team SolderSpecial edition with Team Soldier logoC2 EmersonSpecial edition with Emerson brandingC2 Power of LightSpecial EditionC2 TaurusSpecial edition with Taurus brandingC2 RemingtonSpecial edition with Remington brandingC2 Smith & WessonSpecial edition with Smith & Wesson brandingC2 Omega Force Teamster USASpecial edition with Omega Force markingsC2 OrangeSpecial PK editionC2 Purple
​*SureFire C3 CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)
*Light Information - SureFire C3 CombatLight*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source9V / 3 x Duracell DL123A or 3 x SureFire CR123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P90 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (105 lumens)
Optional: P91 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (200+ lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P90: 60 minutes
With P91: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II Anodizing (Black) or Type III Anodizing (Gray)Production ColorBlack or Natural (Gray)SwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)2001 - 2007Length6.5 inches (165 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.25 inches (31.8 mm)Weight6.7 ounces (190 grams)MSRP2001:​


[*=left]C3-BK - $119.99
[*=left]C3-HA - $129.99


*Ordering Options - SureFire C3 CombatLight*​
C3-BKBox package - C3 CombatLight with black finish. Includes three CR123 batteries and Z26 lanyard kitC3-HABox package - C3 CombatLight with hard anodized gray (natural) finish. Includes three CR123 batteries and Z26 lanyard kitC3-BK CSClamshell package - C3 Centurion with black Type II finish. Included 3 batteries, wrist lanyard and P90 lamp assemblyC3-HA CSClamshell package - C3 Centurion with gray Type III finish. Included 3 batteries, wrist lanyard and P90 lamp assembly

*D Series Defender / Guardian*

*SureFire D2 Defender *(Full Fact Sheet)
*Light Information - SureFire D2 Defender*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source6V / 2 x Duracell DL123A Lithium Battery or 2 x SureFire CR123 Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (65 lumens)
Optional: P61 Hi-Pressure Xenon (120 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P60: 60 minutes
With P61: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorAvailable in black and gun-metal graySwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)2001 - 2002Length4.9 inches (124 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.25 inches (31.8 mm)Weight5.1 ounces (145 grams)MSRP2001 - $99.99
*
Ordering Options - SureFire D2 Defender*​
D2-BKBox package: D2 Defender with black finish. Includes 2 batteries and P60 lamp assemblyD2-BK CSClamshell Package: D2 Defender with black finish. Includes 2 batteries and P60 lamp assembly

*SureFire D3 Guardian / D3 Defender *(Full Fact Sheet)
*Light Information - SureFire D3 Guardian / D3 Defender*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source9V / 3 x Duracell DL123A Lithium Battery or 3 x SureFire CR123 Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P90 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (105 lumens)
Optional: P91 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (200+ lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P90: 60 minutes
With P91: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)2001 - 2002Length6.4 inches (163 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.25 inches (31.8 mm)Weight6.7 ounces (190 grams)MSRP2001 - $119.99
*
Ordering Options - SureFire D3 Guardian / D3 Defender*​
D3-BKBox Package: D3 with black finish. Includes 3 batteries and P90 lamp assemblyD3-BK CSClamshell Package: D3 with black finish. Includes 3 batteris and P90 lamp assembly
​*M Series Lights

**M1 Infrared Illuminator *(Full Fact Sheet)*
**Light Information - SureFire M1 Illuminator*​
Production StatusIn ProductionVoltage/Source3V / 1 x Duracell DL123A Lithium Battery or 1 x SureFire 123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyInfrared LEDRated Runtime15 hoursBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType III AnodizingProduction ColorNatural (gray)SwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)????? - PresentLength3.85 inches (97 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.0 inches (25.4 mm)Weight3.1 ounces (88 grams)MSRP


[*=left]2001: $110.00
[*=left]2013: $160.00


*Ordering Options - SureFire M1 Illuminator*

M1Box Package - M1 Illuminator with Z45 Lanyard System and 1 123A Lithium Battery
*

**SureFire M2 Centurion *(Full Fact Sheet)
*Light Information - SureFire M2 Centurion
*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source6V / 2 x Duracell DL123A or 2 x SureFire CR123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (65 lumens)
Standard: P61 Hi-Pressure Xenon (120 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P60: 60 minutes
With P61: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType III Anodizing (Gray)Production ColorNatural (Gray)SwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)???? - 2011Length5.6 inches (142 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.47 inches (37 mm)Weight6.1 ounces (173 grams)MSRP


[*=left]2001: $149.99
[*=left]2008: $179.00
[*=left]2011: $179.00


*Ordering Options - SureFire M2 Centurion*

M2-BKM2 Centurion with 2 batteries, wrist lanyard, P60 and P61 Lamp assembliesM2 StriderSpecial edition M2 with Strider branding
*
**SureFire M3 CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)
*Light Information - SureFire M3 CombatLight
*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source9V / 3 x Duracell DL123A or 3 x SureFire CR123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: MN10 Hi-Pressure Xenon (125 lumens)
Standard: MN11 Hi-Pressure Xenon (225 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith MN10: 60 minutes
With MN11: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType III Anodizing (Gray)Production ColorNatural (Gray)SwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)???? - 2011Length7.5 inches (191mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.63 inches (41 mm)Weight7.6 ounces (214 grams)MSRP


[*=left]2001: $224.99
[*=left]2008: $269.00
[*=left]2011: $275.00


*Ordering Options - SureFire M3 CombatLight*

M3M3 CombatLight with 3 123A batteries, MN10 lamp assembly, MN11 lamp assembly, and lanyard systemM3-CBM3 CombatLight with crenelated bezel. Includes 3 123A batteries, MN10 lamp assembly, MN11 lamp assembly, and lanyard system
*
**SureFire M3T CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)
*Light Information - SureFire M3T CombatLight
*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source9V / 3 x Duracell DL123A or 3 x SureFire CR123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: MN15 Hi-Pressure Xenon (125 lumens)
Standard: MN16 Hi-Pressure Xenon (225 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith MN15: 60 minutes
With MN16: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType III Anodizing (Gray)Production ColorNatural (Gray)SwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)???? - 2011Length7.9 inches (201mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter2.5 inches (64 mm)Weight9.8 ounces (278 grams)MSRP


[*=left]2001: $274.99
[*=left]2008: $329.00
[*=left]2011: $329.00


*Ordering Options - SureFire M3T CombatLight*

M3TM3T CombatLight with 3 123A batteries, MN15 lamp assembly, MN16 lamp assembly, and lanyard systemM3T-CBM3T CombatLight with crenelated bezel. Includes 3 123A batteries, MN15 lamp assembly, MN16 lamp assembly, and lanyard system
*
**SureFire M4 Devastator *(Full Fact Sheet)
*Light Information - SureFire M4 Devastator
*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source12V / 4 x Duracell DL123A or 4 x SureFire CR123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: MN60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (225 lumens)
Standard: MN61 Hi-Pressure Xenon (350 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith MN60: 60 minutes
With MN61: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType III Anodizing (Gray)Production ColorNatural (Gray)SwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)???? - 2011Length9.2 inches (234mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter2.5 inches (64 mm)Weight11.6 ounces (329 grams)MSRP


[*=left]2001: $284.99
[*=left]2008: $349.00
[*=left]2011: $349.00


*Ordering Options - SureFire M4 Devastator*

M4M4 Devastator with 4 123A batteries, MN60 lamp assembly, MN61 lamp assembly, and lanyard systemM4-CBM4 Devastator with crenelated bezel. Includes 4 123A batteries, MN60 lamp assembly, MN61 lamp assembly, and lanyard system
*


**SureFire M6 Guardian / M6 MagnumLight *(Full Fact Sheet)
*Light Information - SureFire M6 Guardian
*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source9V / 6 x Duracell DL123A or 6 x SureFire CR123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: MN20 Hi-Pressure Xenon (250 lumens)
Standard: MN21 Hi-Pressure Xenon (500 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith MN20: 60 minutes
With MN21: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType III Anodizing (Gray)Production ColorNatural (Gray)SwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)???? - 2011Length7.9 inches (201 mm)Body Diameter1.75 inch (44 mm)Bezel Diameter2.5 inches (64 mm)Weight15.9 ounces (451 grams)MSRP


[*=left]2001: $349.99
[*=left]2008: $425.00
[*=left]2011: $425.00


*Ordering Options - SureFire M6 Guardian*

M6M6 Guardian with 6 123A batteries, MN20 lamp assembly, MN21 lamp assembly, and lanyard systemM6-CBM6 Guardian with crenelated bezel. Includes 6 123A batteries, MN20 lamp assembly, MN21 lamp assembly, and lanyard system
*
P Series (Classic)*

*SureFire 3P *(Full Fact Sheet)*Light Information - SureFire 3P*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source3V / 1 x Duracell DL123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyR30 Hi-Pressure Xenon (15 lumens)Rated Runtime60 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)Length3.5 inches (89 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.245 inches (31.6 mm)Weight4.0 ounces (113 grams)MSRP

*Ordering Options - SureFire 3P*



*SureFire 6P Classic *(Full Fact Sheet) *Light Information - SureFire 6P Classic*​
Production StatusDiscontinued. Replaced by 6P OriginalVoltage/Source6V / 2 x Duracell DL123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (65 lumens)
Optional: P61 Hi-Pressure Xenon (120 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P60: 60 minutes
With P61: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)1988 - 2001Length4.9 inches (124 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.245 inches (31.6 mm)Weight5.0 ounces (142 grams)MSRP

*Ordering Options - SureFire 6P Classic*

Model 6P FlashlightIncludes one set of two DL123A Lithium BatteriesModel P600 PRO PACIncludes the 6P flashlight, a V26 leather duty holster, an F24 wide angle BeamShaper, an extra set of two DL123A Lithium batteries, and a spare P60 Lamp/reflector assembly.Model 6PT FlashlightIncludes 6P body with 3" T1 TurboHead, N1 lamp assembly, and two DL123A lithium batteriesModel 6R000 FlashlightFlashlight only, supplied with one B65 battery, no chargerModel 6R211 Flashlight SystemIncludes a 6R flashlight supplied with one B65 Ni-Cad battery, and a Model C211 AC/DC RapidCharger (Charges the B65 battery removed from the flashlight in under 2 hours)Model 6R00 ProPacIncludes the 6R211 flashlight system, plus a V16 leaterh duty holster, an F24 wide angle BeamShaper, a set of two DL123A lithium batteries, an extra B65 Ni-Cad battery, and a spare R60 lamp/reflector assemblyModel 6R111 Flashlight SystemIncludes a 6R flashlight supplied with one B65 Ni-Cad battery, and a Model C111 AC/DC Overnight Charger (Charges the B65 battery removed from the flashlight in eleven hours).Model 6RT0006R body with 3″ T1 TurboHead and one B65 Ni-Cad battery (no charger)Model 6RT211 Flashlight SystemIncludes a 6RT flashlight supplied with one B65 Ni-Cad battery, and a C211 AC/DC rapid charger (Charges battery removed from the flashlight in under two hours).Model 6RT111 Flashlight SystemIncludes a 6RT flashlight supplied with one B65 Ni-Cad battery, and a C111 AC/DC rapid charger (Charges battery removed from flashlight in eleven hours)

*SureFire 9P Classic *(Full Fact Sheet)
​*Light Information - SureFire 9P Classic*

Production StatusDiscontinued. Replaced by 9P OriginalVoltage/Source9V / 3 x Duracell DL123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P90 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (105 lumens)
Optional: P91 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (200+ lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P90: 60 minutes
With P91: 18 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)???? - 2001Length6.2 inches (157.5 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.245 inches (31.6 mm)Weight6.7 ounces (190 grams)MSRP

*Ordering Options - SureFire 9P Classic*

Model 9P FlashlightIncludes one set of three DL123A Lithium BatteriesModel P00 PRO 9PACIncludes the 9P flashlight, a V16 leather duty holster, an F24 wide angle BeamShaper, an extra set of three DL123A Lithium batteries, and a spare P90 Lamp/reflector assembly.Model 9PT TurboHead Flashlight SystemIncludes the 9P flashlight body with a 3″ T2 TurboHead and three DL123A Lithium Batteries

*SureFire 12PM NightFighter *(Full Fact Sheet)*Light Information - SureFire 12PM NightFighter*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source12V / 4 x Duracell DL123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyN62 Hi-Pressure Xenon (over 500 lumens)Rated Runtime18 minutes (at 30% duty cycle)
Continuous runtime limited to 3 minutes due to battery heatingBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)Length9.0 inches (229 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter2.5 inches (63.5 mm)Weight9.9 ounces (281 grams)MSRP

*P Series (Original)*

*SureFire 6P Original *(Full Fact Sheet)*Light Information - SureFire 6P Original*​
Production StatusStill in productionVoltage/Source6V / 2 x Duracell DL123A Lithium Battery or 2 x SureFire CR123 Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (65 lumens)
Optional: P61 Hi-Pressure Xenon (120 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P60: 60 minutes
With P61: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorAvailable in black and gun-metal graySwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)2001 - presentLength5.2 inches (132 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.25 inches (31.8 mm)Weight5.2 ounces (147 grams)MSRP2001 - $79.99
2008 - $62.00
2013 - $88.00

*Ordering Options - SureFire 6P Original*

6P-BK6P with black finish. Includes 2 batteries and P60 lamp assembly6P-GM6P with gun metal gray finish. Includes 2 batteris and P60 lamp assembly6P-USA6P with red tail cap, white body, and blue bezel with patriotic markings. Includes 2 batteries and P60 lamp assembly6P-NRASpecial version with NRA logo on bezel. Includes 2 batteries and P60 lamp assembly

*SureFire 9P Original *(Full Fact Sheet)
​*Light Information - SureFire 9P Original*

Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source9V / 3 x Duracell DL123A Lithium Battery or 3 x SureFire CR123 Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P90 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (105 lumens)
Optional: P91 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (200+ lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P90: 60 minutes
With P91: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)2001 - 2003 and 2005 - 2011Length6.5 inches (165 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.25 inches (31.8 mm)Weight6.5 ounces (184 grams)MSRP2005 - $75.00
2009 - $82.00
2011 - $95.00

*Ordering Options - SureFire 9P Original*

9P-BK9P with black finish. Includes 3 batteries and P90 lamp assembly

*Z Series*

*SureFire 6Z CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)*Light Information - SureFire 6Z CombatLight*​
Production StatusDiscontinued. Replaced by the SureFire Z2Voltage/Source6V / 2 x Duracell DL123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (65 lumens)
Optional: P61 Hi-Pressure Xenon (120 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P60: 60 minutes
With P61: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)1997 - 2001Length4.9 inches (124 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.245 inches (31.6 mm)Weight5.0 ounces (142 grams)MSRP

*Ordering Options - SureFire 6Z CombatLight*

Model 6Z CombatLightIncludes one set of two DL123A Lithium Batteries and a Z33 Lanyard System.Model Z600 PRO PACIncludes the 6Z CombatLight, a V70 holster, an F24 wide angle BeamShaper, an extra set of two DL123A Lithium batteries, and a spare P60 Lamp/reflector assembly.

*SureFire 7Z CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)*Light Information - SureFire 7Z CombatLight*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/SourceStandard: ~5V / SureFire B65 Ni-Cad rechargeable battery
Optional: 6V / 2 x SureFire DL132A Lithium batteryLamp AssemblyR60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (50 lumens)Rated RuntimeB65 Ni-Cad battery stick: 40 minutes
Lithium primary batteries: 60 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)1997 - ?????Length6.9 inches (175 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.245 inches (31.6 mm)Weight7.5 ounces (213 grams)MSRP

*Ordering Options - SureFire 7Z CombatLight*

Model 7Z211 CombatLight SystemIncludes the 7Z flashlight supplied with one B65 Ni-Cad battery, a Z33 lanyard system, a Z29 battery spacer, and C211 AC/DC RapidCharger.Model Z700 PRO PACIncludes the 7Z211 CombatLight System, plus a V70 holster, an F24 wide angle BeamShaper, a set of two DL11223A Lithium batteries, an extra B65 Ni-Cad battery, and a spare R60 lamp/reflector assembly.Model 7Z111 CombatLight SystemIncludes the 7Z flashlight supplied with one B65 Ni-Cad battery, a Z33 lanyard system, a Z29 battery spacer, and a C111 AC/DC overnight charger.Model 72000 CombatLight7Z flashlight only, supplied with one B65 battery, Z29 battery spacer, Z33 lanyard system and no charger.

*SureFire 9Z CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)
​*Light Information - SureFire 9Z CombatLight*

Production StatusDiscontinued. Replaced by Z3 CombatLightVoltage/Source9V / 3 x Duracell DL123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P90 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (105 lumens)
Optional: P91 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (200+ lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P90: 60 minutes
With P91: 18 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)1997 - ??????Length6.3 inches (160 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.245 inches (31.6 mm)Weight6.2 ounces (176 grams)MSRP

*Ordering Options - SureFire 9Z CombatLight*

Model 9Z FlashlightIncludes one set of three DL123A Lithium Batteries and a Z33 Lanyard SystemModel Z900 PRO PACIncludes the 9Z CombatLight, a V70 holster, an F24 wide angle BeamShaper, an extra set of three DL123A Lithium batteries, and a spare P90 Lamp/reflector assembly.
​*SureFire 12ZM CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)*Light Information - SureFire 12ZM CombatLight*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source12V / 4 x Duracell DL123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyN62 Hi-Pressure Xenon (over 500 lumens)Rated Runtime18 minutes (at 30% duty cycle)
Continuous runtime limited to 3 minutes due to battery heatingBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)Length9.0 inches (229 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter2.5 inches (63.5 mm)Weight9.9 ounces (281 grams)MSRP

*SureFire Z2 CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)*Light Information - SureFire Z2 CombatLight*​
Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source6V / 2 x Duracell DL123A Lithium Battery or 2 x SureFire CR123 Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (65 lumens)
Optional: P61 Hi-Pressure Xenon (120 lumens)
Optional: P60L LED lamp/reflector (80 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P60: 60 minutes
With P61: 20 minutes
With P60L: ??????Body ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)2001 - 2011Length5.2 inches (132 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.25 inches (31.8 mm)Weight4.8 ounces (136 grams)MSRP2001 - $89.99
2009 - $96.00
2011 - $105.00

*Ordering Options - SureFire Z2 CombatLight*

Z2-BKBlack Z2 ComabatLight

*SureFire Z3 CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)
​*Light Information - SureFire Z3 CombatLight*

Production StatusDiscontinuedVoltage/Source9V / 3 x Duracell DL123A Lithium Battery or 3 x SureFire CR123 Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P90 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (105 lumens)
Optional: P91 Hi-Pressure Xenon/Halogen (200+ lumens)
Optional: P60L LED lamp assembly (80 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P90: 60 minutes
With P91: 20 minutes
With P60L: Up to 12 hoursBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)2001 - 2002Length6.4 inches (163 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.25 inches (31.8 mm)Weight6.7 ounces (190 grams)MSRP2001 - $109.99

*Ordering Options - SureFire Z3 CombatLight*

Z3-BKZ3 with black finish. Includes 3 batteries and P90 lamp assembly

​


----------



## 880arm

*CPF Threads*



Catalog of Discontinued SureFire Flashlights



*SureFire Illumination Tools Catalogs*



1996 SureFire Product Catalog
2002 SureFire Product Catalog
2003 SureFire Product Catalog
2004 SureFire Product Catalog
2005 SureFire Product Catalog
2006 SureFire Product Catalog
2007 SureFire Product Catalog
2008 SureFire Product Catalog
2009 SureFire Product Catalog
2010 SureFire Product Catalog
2011 SureFire Product Catalog
2012 SureFire Product Catalog
2013 SureFire Illumination Tools Brochure
2013 SureFire New Products Brochure
*
SureFire Price Lists*



2001 Illumination Tools Pricelist
2001 Tactical Products Pricelist
*
SureFire Tactical Products Catalogs*



1997 SureFire Tactical Products Selection Guide
2001 SureFire Millennium Weapon Lights
2005 SureFire Tactical Products Catalog
2006 SureFire Tactical Products Catalog
2007 SureFire Tactical Products Catalog
2013 SureFire Weapon Lights Brochure

Another really good source of information is the Internet Wayback Machine which has cached copies of websites going back to the early days of the internet. Unfortunately, there are a lot of gaps in the information but there's still enough to fill in some of the gaps. I have found the product comparison pages to be very useful. 

If you have any other links or documents to share, post them up and I'll add them to the list!


----------



## tobrien

I support this idea. This could be big


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Good start Jim. Looks like what we talked about over PM's. 

Bill


----------



## BIGLOU

Thanks for doing this. This would be great with photos. I have a 6P classic with the box and a 12ZM I can email you photos of so you can add to the post. Also I have seen some links to some old catalogs that would be great to add to this too.


----------



## 880arm

tobrien said:


> I support this idea. This could be big



I'm glad to hear it and I think you're right! I started compiling a bunch of this information for my own sake and then thought, why not put it out there for everyone?



Bullzeyebill said:


> Good start Jim. Looks like what we talked about over PM's.
> 
> Bill



Thank you sir, for your help and advice.



BIGLOU said:


> Thanks for doing this. This would be great with photos. I have a 6P classic with the box and a 12ZM I can email you photos of so you can add to the post. Also I have seen some links to some old catalogs that would be great to add to this too.



Glad to hear it BIGLOU. I only have one 6P Classic box and it looks a little worse for wear. Also, my 12ZM has a threaded Turbo-Head and from what I remember, that's not how they were originally sold. Any pictures of yours would make a nice addition to the thread. I will send you a PM with more info.

I originally didn't intend to post pictures here because we already have a great thread for SureFire collections and there's another with photos of discontinued SureFire products. However, I don't suppose it would hurt to dedicate a post to displaying some examples. I will bring a few over from my site where I have been compiling this info.


----------



## 880arm

Photos - If anyone has photos of lights (or variations of lights) that aren't already posted, feel free to share and we'll add them to this post. I am going to try to resize them so that we can keep the size of this thread under control. 
*
Clicking on photo should open full size image in a new window*​


*SureFire 6 / SureFire 6C*

If anyone has photos they are willing to share of the 6/6C, they would be greatly appreciated!


*D Series (Defender and Guardian)*

*D2 Defender*



 



*D3 Defender / D3 Guardian*



 




*P Series (Classic)

SureFire 3P*



 







*SureFire 6P Classic*



 





 








*SureFire 9P Classic*



 








*SureFire 12PM NightFighter*











*P Series (Original)*

*SureFire 6P Original*



 





 




*SureFire 9P Original*



 




*Z Series Lights*

*SureFire 6Z CombatLight*



 

*SureFire 7Z CombatLight*



 



*SureFire 9Z CombatLight*





*SureFire 12ZM CombatLight*



 



*SureFire Z2 CombatLight*



 



*SureFire Z3 CombatLight*


----------



## Size15's

It'll be cool to pull things together from the various threads. 

FYI, the 12PM and 12ZM featured the "T-62" threaded rim TurboHead first, then the 2.5" short rim TurboHead once the T-62 had run out. I'm not convinced they ever had the 3" T-Series Extended Range TurboHead as stock.

The 6PT and 9PT etc with this TurboHead were separate models...


----------



## Kestrel

A bit surprised that folks haven't offered this CPF thread yet?
Catalog of Discontinued Surefire Flashlights


----------



## 880arm

Kestrel said:


> A bit surprised that folks haven't offered this CPF thread yet?
> Catalog of Discontinued Surefire Flashlights



Good call Kestrel. That's one of the threads here that got me thinking about creating a more comprehensive list. I shall add it, and other threads as they come up, to post #3.


----------



## 880arm

Size15's said:


> It'll be cool to pull things together from the various threads.
> 
> FYI, the 12PM and 12ZM featured the "T-62" threaded rim TurboHead first, then the 2.5" short rim TurboHead once the T-62 had run out. I'm not convinced they ever had the 3" T-Series Extended Range TurboHead as stock.
> 
> The 6PT and 9PT etc with this TurboHead were separate models...



I bought my 12PM (used) with the 3" head already on it. I remember you mentioning before that they weren't offered like that stock, but I didn't think of it when I posted the pics. I have replaced the 12PM pictures with some others I had, showing the 2.5" threaded rim TurboHead.

Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## tobrien

I hope this is an ok thread to ask in, but is the hex/anti-roll Nitrolon bezel a rarity amongst Surefire stuff?

I've always seen those 'knobby' Nitrolon bezels on CPF and CPFMP but once, prior to my hex bezel G2Z, I saw a regular G2 with the hex bezel. 

Did surefire not make these anti roll Nitrolon bezels for very long or something? If it helps, the cells that came out if this new-old stock G2Z I got were marked as expiring in 03-2015, so I guess this'd place the hex Nitrolon bezels at around 2003-2004 or so?


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS M (to be released in the year 2036).


----------



## 880arm

I think all of the incandescent G2Z's used Nitrolon hex bezels, beginning with its introduction in 2002 as well as the incan G3 beginning in 2007. I believe the incan G2 was always sold with the "knobby" bezels but I could easily be wrong.


----------



## Rat

Size15's said:


> It'll be cool to pull things together from the various threads.
> 
> FYI, the 12PM and 12ZM featured the "T-62" threaded rim TurboHead first, then the 2.5" short rim TurboHead once the T-62 had run out. I'm not convinced they ever had the 3" T-Series Extended Range TurboHead as stock.
> 
> The 6PT and 9PT etc with this TurboHead were separate models...



WOW this must be a good thread it got Size15 out of hibernation :thumbsup:
Good to see you on CPF again Size 15 I have read many of hrs worth of your posts on here over the years and learned plenty from them so it real good to hear from you again.


880arm Great thread your photo's are very nice look real professional its going to be good watching this thread grow. 
I wish I had a Surefire 6 to help you out with a picture but its been one of those lights I have never had the opportunity to purchase well not in good condition anyway.

PM me your email address I have 2008 & 2009 product catalogs on PDF. *Can anybody out there help with 1997 to 2000 ?*

:wave:

EDIT: changed catalog 2001 to 2000


----------



## 880arm

Rat, good to see you here too! I know you're going to be full of information when we get to the C and M series lights.

Great news on the catalogs. I should have printed copies of '08 and '09 arriving tomorrow but the PDF's will be even more useful. PM incoming!


----------



## Justin Case

Post deleted.


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> PM me your email address I have 2008 & 2009 product catalogs on PDF. *Can anybody out there help with 1997 to 2001 ?*
> 
> :wave:



Thank you sir. The 2008 and 2009 catalogs have been received, uploaded, and added to post #3!



Justin Case said:


> 2001 catalogs here.



Thanks Justin. I have those items in the "Price Lists" section above. I'm holding out hope that there is actually a separate, and more detailed, catalog for 2001! PM sent with e-mail info if you want me to host any other catalogs you have.


----------



## RedLED

Nice thread. 

I have a ton of Surefire lights, boxes, and everything from the early days. In the early days, I had to go thru a dealer in LA, took forever to get things sometime. 

If I have a chance to dig it out of my archival storage, I will do an inventory. Tons of old catalogs in there, too. 

I am sure there are 3P's and some of the very early models in there. I bought them and then moved my office in 99, and again in 2002 to our big complex. I Put a few things in our off site archival facility. Some are the old plastic boxes.

Told my wife and daughter that that stuff is worth money!

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## tobrien

880arm said:


> I think all of the incandescent G2Z's used Nitrolon hex bezels, beginning with its introduction in 2002 as well as the incan G3 beginning in 2007. I believe the incan G2 was always sold with the "knobby" bezels but I could easily be wrong.



gotcha, thanks!


----------



## 880arm

RedLed said:


> Nice thread.
> 
> I have a ton of Surefire lights, boxes, and everything from the early days. In the early days, I had to go thru a dealer in LA, took forever to get things sometime.
> 
> If I have a chance to dig it out of my archival storage, I will do an inventory. Tons of old catalogs in there, too . . . . .



That would be awesome if you could find some things to share. The biggest gaps I have in documentation are in the pre-2000 time frame.


----------



## 880arm

Status report . . . 

Original post has been updated and I added a table of contents as some of these posts are getting pretty lengthy already. I also added what I have so far on the C series lights to the first post. Now I could use some help identifying all of the "special" ones that have been produced (Rat and James, I'm looking at you!) :naughty:

I also added some more photos to post #8.

As of right now the P series (both classic and original), Z series, and D series lights are really coming together nicely. I still have a few gaps with regard to pricing and years of production but I have gone ahead and moved them down into post #2 as they are getting close to finished.

I've hit a wall with regard to the early SureFire 6/6C light(s). Feel free to chime in if you have anything to share!

I noticed a bunch of old/rare SureFires being posted on the SureFire Facebook page so I took a chance and created a Facebook page for my site. Maybe we can steer some of those folks over here!


----------



## Rat

First up this should become a Sticky :thumbsup:

Love the work you have been doing on this page & the website it’s great. I think it’s a place to come to if you need to know anything about Surefire lights and it will only get better. Keep the good work up.
Some of the photo’s you have are just amazing. Where did you find that image of the C2 & C3 cross-hair logo-ed lights? I had never seen a cross-hair C3 before. 

*C2 special editions that I know of are*

C2 team soldier “not sure if it would qualify as a special edition”
C2 Jungle camo
C2 Emerson
C2 Power of light
C2 Taurus “two versions”
C2 Remington
C2 Smith & Wesson
C2 Omega force Teamster USA
C2 Orange PK 
C2 Purple

I think it would be great if *Tempest UK*, *Size 15 and others* would pop in an spread there wisdom as I think they would have forgotten more than we know about early Surefire lights.

:wave:


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> First up this should become a Sticky :thumbsup:
> 
> Love the work you have been doing on this page & the website it’s great. I think it’s a place to come to if you need to know anything about Surefire lights and it will only get better. Keep the good work up.



Thanks Rat. I've made some updates to the site but I've neglected this thread for a while. Quite frankly I have just been putting off setting everything up to take some photos. I'm working on reviews of a couple of new lights right now so I think I will take the opportunity to photograph some older lights today as well. I believe I will get the G series lights taken care of next and then I will move on to the Millennium series.



Rat said:


> Some of the photo’s you have are just amazing. Where did you find that image of the C2 & C3 cross-hair logo-ed lights? I had never seen a cross-hair C3 before.



I agree . . . but most of the amazing ones are yours! I found the cross-hairs C2 & C3 here (you will like this page). If you haven't been there before, you will enjoy spending some time on that site. Navigation can be a little tedious at times due to broken links or dead ends but patience is rewarded by finding some neat information and photos.



Rat said:


> *C2 special editions that I know of are*
> 
> C2 team soldier “not sure if it would qualify as a special edition”
> C2 Jungle camo
> C2 Emerson
> C2 Power of light
> C2 Taurus “two versions”
> C2 Remington
> C2 Smith & Wesson
> C2 Omega force Teamster USA
> C2 Orange PK
> C2 Purple



Thank you sir. I shall add this information to the C2 sheet and page.



Rat said:


> I think it would be great if *Tempest UK*, *Size 15 and others* would pop in an spread there wisdom as I think they would have forgotten more than we know about early Surefire lights.



Agreed! My first-hand knowledge is limited to the past few years and the lights I own.


----------



## tobrien

I've got y'all "liked" on FB now btw. I think I have for a few weeks now?

anyways, the site design on the flashlightguide.com site is absolutely phenomenal.

can you tell me anything about G-series history? I'm specifically curious about the G2Z nitrolon with the combat grip rings


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Rat said:


> First up this should become a Sticky :thumbsup:



I agree.

Bill


----------



## 880arm

tobrien said:


> can you tell me anything about G-series history? I'm specifically curious about the G2Z nitrolon with the combat grip rings



Thanks tobrien. I'm working on assembling information about the G-series lights now. Did you have a specific question about them? Hopefully if I don't know, someone else can chime in. 

While we're on that subject, does anyone know when the G2 was first produced? I think I have it narrowed down to 1999 or 2000 but I'm not too sure.



Bullzeyebill said:


> I agree.
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill. I try to start updating this more often.


----------



## BenChiew

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## 880arm

Update: I have added M-series lights to post #2. If anyone can help me establish when the individual M series lights were first produced, I would greatly appreciate it. Of course, if you can help fill in any other blanks, that would be appreciated too! I am in the process of rearranging my image hosting so I have not updated the photo section yet.

In order to condense the post a little further, I took out some of the extra information and instead added links to the full fact sheets on my site. I don't know how to manage the length of the 2nd post as there are still a LOT more lights yet to go.

I will be posting the G-series lights next, followed (I think) by the Aviators and L-series lights. I apologize for the seemingly random order to the updates.

Thank you to everyone who has supported this so far with photos, advice, and information :wave:


----------



## Blackbird13

Hey rat not sure if u was still looking or not but I have the 2001 the ultimate illumination tools catalog pluss a couple older millennium weaponlights catalog one has a hand signed letter inside with laser products letterhead stating a suggested retail prices , a separate dealer prices


----------



## sfxd45

Very good info!! I have been looking for info on all of Surfire's lights!!


----------



## cynthiavivilee

Marvelous. Love it.


----------



## chromeme

Thanks. Learned a lot.


----------



## Labrador72

Awesome thread, thanks for taking the time to put something like this together!


----------



## schmitti

Great thread!

Any idea when SureFire switched from snap in lenses to the the threaded bezels?

Also, info on changes in the tailcap guts? (probably less important)

My Z3 that I got in 2003 or so has a snap in lens and a screw in the tail cap rather than a rivet. Not sure if that helps date it or not.

Thanks again for your effort!

E


----------



## tobrien

schmitti said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Any idea when SureFire switched from snap in lenses to the the threaded bezels?
> 
> Also, info on changes in the tailcap guts? (probably less important)
> 
> My Z3 that I got in 2003 or so has a snap in lens and a screw in the tail cap rather than a rivet. Not sure if that helps date it or not.
> 
> Thanks again for your effort!
> 
> E



that's a really old one!


----------



## liyanwyf

thanks, very detailed and helped a lotlovecpf
wait for more vintage products


----------



## Tech-Com

I can get some photographs of a 1990's era 1xcr123 surefire infrared flashlight if it would help any.


----------



## 880arm

Tech-Com said:


> I can get some photographs of a 1990's era 1xcr123 surefire infrared flashlight if it would help any.



:twothumbs Photos and info are welcomed.


----------



## akg414

I too have to echo the thanks for providing this info. I'll be reading all about it. I know they're pricey, but to me, Made in America is important. Especially for items that we use everyday and rely on so heavily.


----------



## RedLED

880,

how about the special released Titanium Titan. Only 500 produced. I have been working posts to see where the other 499 are, #154 is safe in my safe. 

Also can you look up the patents to see who holds the designs? From the old days that would be nice history for this project.


----------



## tobrien

RedLed said:


> 880,
> 
> how about the special released Titanium Titan. Only 500 produced. I have been working posts to see where the other 499 are, #154 is safe in my safe.
> 
> Also can you look up the patents to see who holds the designs? From the old days that would be nice history for this project.



you can also search patents through Google patent search or the USPTO


----------



## 880arm

RedLed said:


> 880,
> 
> how about the special released Titanium Titan. Only 500 produced. I have been working posts to see where the other 499 are, #154 is safe in my safe.
> 
> Also can you look up the patents to see who holds the designs? From the old days that would be nice history for this project.



I wish I had one of those to add to your list! It seems like I have seen some information about the patents somewhere. I will add that to my "to do" list.


----------



## cland72

Here's one of PK's patents. Looks like a way to attach an A2 to a picatinny rail.

https://www.google.com/patents/US69...=0CF0Q6AEwCTgKahUKEwjs8ZH-0Y3HAhXUKYgKHfVRAYI

edit to add:

here is the patent for the Titan:

https://www.google.com/patents/US75...=0CFsQ6AEwCTgKahUKEwjU-reN043HAhVCOogKHQCdBG8

and the Hellfighter!
https://www.google.com/patents/US20...=0CF0Q6AEwCThGahUKEwjwzZnW1I3HAhVEW4gKHTgEA8E


----------



## bykfixer

WOW!!!
Thanks a million!

Ok, so after a month or so of scouring for photos of different 6p's, this thread has me thinking the 6, 6C and 6P classic were all completely round. 

That leads me to think the "original" was when the anti-roll head was applied.

So from there I see photos with a "US Pat #" on one side with serial # on the the other. And some with serial number and "US Pat" on the same side. Left side if you set the bulb facing away from you.

The pair of new 6P originals I bought have "US Pat #" on one side (right) serial # on the other (left).
My point in this quandry is I just bought a used 6P with neither US Pat or serial number on the left side.




When it arrives I'll know what is on the right.

I guess I'm trying to pinpoint aprox when the light was made. 
Does Sure Fire produce lights with varying logos within model years? Or would the lack of US Pat _and_ serial # on the left side offer a clue when the light was made?

Edit: seller flaked. Never sent it. Yet here on 1/1/16 it's still for sale.


----------



## Eric242

880arm said:


> *SureFire 6Z CombatLight *(Full Fact Sheet)*Light Information - SureFire 6Z CombatLight*​
> Production StatusDiscontinued. Replaced by the SureFire Z2Voltage/Source6V / 2 x Duracell DL123A Lithium BatteryLamp AssemblyStandard: P60 Hi-Pressure Xenon (65 lumens)
> Optional: P61 Hi-Pressure Xenon (120 lumens)Rated RuntimeWith P60: 60 minutes
> With P61: 20 minutesBody ConstructionAluminumBody FinishType II AnodizingProduction ColorBlackSwitchTail mounted. Press for momentary, twist for constant-onYear(s)1997 - 2001Length4.9 inches (124 mm)Body Diameter1.0 inch (25.4 mm)Bezel Diameter1.245 inches (31.6 mm)Weight5.0 ounces (142 grams)MSRP
> ​


Hi 880arm,

I am selling a 6Z and just now realized the user manual says "Revision N/C 10-24-94". Could be a taken over from an earlier 6P manual, could be typo (early SF manuals were not the very best) but it could also mean that these were indeed available from 1994 and not just from 1997 on?
​ Eric

EDIT: Here´s a pictures of the manual:


----------



## 880arm

bykfixer said:


> . . . Ok, so after a month or so of scouring for photos of different 6p's, this thread has me thinking the 6, 6C and 6P classic were all completely round.
> 
> That leads me to think the "original" was when the anti-roll head was applied . . .



That's pretty much how I understand it happened. Another qualifier is that the older "Classic" versions had the model name/number engraved on the tailcap and no engraving on the flashlight body. When the so-called "Original" versions came out, they brought the flattened sides and body engraving we're familiar with now.

Just to keep things interesting, there were some lights produced that had the "classic" bezel but with the "original" body. I don't know for sure but I suspect this was just a matter of using up the older style bezels that were inventory at the time. 



bykfixer said:


> . . . I guess I'm trying to pinpoint aprox when the light was made.
> Does Sure Fire produce lights with varying logos within model years? Or would the lack of US Pat _and_ serial # on the left side offer a clue when the light was made?



The placement of patent and serial number info moves around sometimes but I don't think it has always been tied to a particular year of production. It's been my experience that SureFire doesn't think in terms of "model years" like many of us do and most assignments of age or vintage (e.g. Gen 1, Gen 2, etc.) come from us enthusiasts. There have been cases in the past where parts of different generations (sometimes as defined by enthusiasts) have been mixed.

The logo itself can give some general clues to the production timeframe as there have been at least three variations of it through the years.



Eric242 said:


> Hi 880arm,
> 
> I am selling a 6Z and just now realized the user manual says "Revision N/C 10-24-94". Could be a taken over from an earlier 6P manual, could be typo (early SF manuals were not the very best) but it could also mean that these were indeed available from 1994 and not just from 1997 on?
> ​ Eric
> 
> EDIT: Here´s a pictures of the manual:



That's some neat information there, thank you for sharing! The 1997 date I used came from a timeline that was published on page 5 of the 2010 SureFire catalog. Now you have me wondering which one is correct! :thinking:


----------



## Eric242

Hm, in the timeline they picture the 6Z version with the longer "thinner" part of the body (between the bezel and the grip-rings) and the smooth bezel. Maybe 1997 is when they changed the design of the 6Z and mixed it up in the timeline. The 6Z is also in their 1996 catalogue but we all know it doesn´t necessarily mean it was indeed available in 1996. Personaly I am leaning towards 1994 but who knows, the manual could be wrong.

Eric


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks 880.

Yeah I see the logo was once a sorta cross hair thing I suppose like a laser. And the modern one seems to be a sorta swoop of a circle with an outline. The pic of the one I bought looks like a solid swoop. 

I'll scour the internet to see if the solid vs outline logo was an indication.

Again, thanks.

Mike


----------



## Str8stroke

cland72 said:


> Here's one of PK's patents. Looks like a way to attach an A2 to a picatinny rail.
> https://www.google.com/patents/US69...=0CF0Q6AEwCTgKahUKEwjs8ZH-0Y3HAhXUKYgKHfVRAYI
> edit to add:
> here is the patent for the Titan:
> https://www.google.com/patents/US75...=0CFsQ6AEwCTgKahUKEwjU-reN043HAhVCOogKHQCdBG8
> and the Hellfighter!
> https://www.google.com/patents/US20...=0CF0Q6AEwCThGahUKEwjwzZnW1I3HAhVEW4gKHTgEA8E



I would be cool to be able to attach the A2 with Red to the top of the Hellfighter handle. Totally cool EDC!  

I wish they made that A2 mount. The A2 gets the most use around my house.


----------



## alx21

Very interesting! Thanks alot


----------



## gsr

Has anyone here been to the SureFire web site recently and noticed a lot of products are no longer listed? The 6P is gone, along with the Minimus, the 2211 without the Luminox watch, all helmet lights, and many more.


----------



## sgt253

WOW! They were there yesterday when I was on it....What's going on I wonder?


----------



## NoNotAgain

If you look at Surefire's site, they've dropped all of the Incan lights. That's why the market is flooded with 6P's right now. 

Picking up a complete 6P if for nothing else but the body for a bored project is a pretty good deal. 

As for the wrist light, the 2211 light is listed as for sale. It believe the cost is $169. 

Helmet light page shows under construction.


----------



## Str8stroke

They usually have a Closeout Sale at years end. I noticed their specials page is also down today. So I guess they could be preparing for that sale. A note of interest. I noticed they ran a "up to 50% off" sale over the last month or so. They also now have a 15% email sign up discount, as apposed to 10%. So I am guessing they are changing things up a little. I am curious to see if they run their normal year end clearance sale. A few years back, the sale was so busy, their server froze for several minutes.


----------



## H.J.M.

Did Surefire drop the outdoorsman series too? 
Dang. I gotta pay more attention to these things.. Switching fast is not something they do often. Or I'm used to.


H.J.M.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's some 09 6P vs 015.
I just received some 6P lights from a surplus sale. Batteries expire in 9/2019 so I presume the lights were made in 2009...or there abouts. The 015 light was purchased as new stock in July or August 015. Batteries expire 4/2025.

Hope this helps somebody someday....



^^ 09 supplied batteries




^^ 015 supplied batteries





^^ 09 logo
Note the italics




^^015 logo
Note word not italicized




^^09 tail cap
The words SureFire USA are not on 015 tail caps.


----------



## Pilotodude

Here's a photo of my original duty issued in late 1990, early 1991 Sure Fire 6, using the lithium 123 cells.

25 years later, it still runs on the original bulb and original push button.


----------



## Triburst1

Very cool thread. Thanks for taking the time to put this together.


----------



## norac

Hi, 

I was told that some of you might be interested in an Overview of Surefire Lanyards. I have compiled this information from the catalogs of Surefire and from their internet site (current / Wayback machine). The list most likely contains errors, please correct them if you spot them  If this is not the right place, accept my apologies and please move it to an adequate place.



Z12 Lanyard Ring0.8"(?) Steel Ring for Bezel0.8"(?) Steel Ring for BezelZ25 Lanyard RingSteel Ring for BezelZ26 Lanyard Ring1" Steel Ring for Tailcap6P, 6R, 9P, G2Z27 Lanyard KitBlack 550 PCord, 2 Cord Locks, CarabinerZ28 Lanyard KitOD 550 PCord, 2 Cord Locks, 1 Cord Fastener, Carabiner, Polymer Snap RingA2, A2L, AZ2, Kroma, L1, L2Z33 Lanyard KitGrey 550 PCord, 2 Cord Locks, 1 Cord Fastener, Carabiner, 1" Steel Ring, Spare Rubber6P, 9P, D2, D3, G2, G2Z, C2, C3, M2, M3, M4, Z2, Z3, L5, L6Z34 Lanyard KitGrey 550 PCord, 2 Cord Locks, 1 Cord Fastener, Carabiner, 1" & 0.8" Steel Ring6P, 9P, D2, D3, G2, G2Z, C2, C3, M2, M3, M4, Z2, Z3Z35 Lanyard KitBlack 550 PCord, 2 Cord Locks, 1 Cord Fastener, Carabiner, Steel Ring8AX, 8NX, 8XZ45 Lanyard KitGrey 550 PCord, 2 Cord Locks, 1 Cord Fastener, Carabiner, 1" Steel Ring6P, 3P, 6R, 6Z, 7Z, 8X, 9P, 9ZZ50 Lanyard SystemGrey 550 PCord, 2 Cord Locks, 1 Cord Fastener, CarabinerE1e, E2e, E2o, L4 [2]Z51 Lanyard M6Grey 550 PCord, CarabinerM6Z60 Lanyard SystemGrey 550 PCord, 2 Cord Locks, 1 Cord Fastener, Carabiner, Polymer Snap RingA2, A2L, AZ2, Kroma, L1, L2, E1e, E2eYel. 550 PCord, 2 Cord Locks, 1 Cord Fastener, Y-Carabiner(?)G3D-FYL [1]
Over the time, some details changed:

Late 80's / early 90's, Round body Surefire 6P, Z27: Cord Locks have no inscription, Matte, Big Rounded Holes, One Button; Carabiner is formed like #1 in below figure.
2006: Surefire L2, the Cord Locks are inscribed with "PROGRESCO TOOLS ALTADENA, B-LOK-4 CA PAT. 4288891", Glossy, Smaller rounded Rectangular Holes, One Button (same as the Lanyard on my 2001 Spares Carrier SC1). Carabiner is the newer form, #2.

The Cord Locks are available on line from the Manufacturer.







In General:
- 36" Length of PCord -> 18" Working Length
- Cord Locks: change from one Button to two Button Design
- Rounded Carabiner: change to Simplex Carabiner (sometimes w/o Splitring)
- Cord Fastener (End Piece) omitted
- Simplex Carabiner fixed to PCord,
Rounded Carabiner attached to Pocketclip via Splitring
Rounded Carabiner attached to Cordage, Splitring to Pocketclip
Y-Shaped Carabiner
- Split Rings black or silver (Z28)

Citations
[1] Only for two Stage Tailcaps: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ard-ring-on-G2&p=614319&viewfull=1#post614319
[2] Attach directly to the flashlight's pocket clip lanyard loop https://web.archive.org/web/2003121...xp/main/co_disp/displ/carfnbr/103/prrfnbr/834


It would be nice if the errors could be corrected and maybe to get a timeframe in which each Lanyard kit was used / changed; esp. with regard to the carabiners. 



Sources:
- http://surefire.com
- https://web.archive.org/web/*/www.surefire.com
- Catalogs from 2002 until 2016


----------



## lightlover

Excellent work! 

(Not that I know the SF lanyard kits, but others may contribute - thanks Norac!)

lightlover


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Did anyone notice the new cell phone cases and earbud holders on the Surefire website?


----------



## Agile54

Nice catch Eddie, I did not, thx. for the head's up.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Agile54 said:


> Nice catch Eddie, I did not, thx. for the head's up.



No problem at all! I ordered a couple sets of the earbud holders to see how well they work, running with the Apple ones means tucking them over my ears from behind with the wire being held down with my glasses and the whole thing under a knit hat so they don't fall out. With summer coming I am hoping these do the trick so I can listen to my cheap little radio while I go for a run!


----------



## thecaretaker

Not very much in love with surefire. I had the opportunity to check one of them at a friends' lodge, and its not that special.. If you take into consideration the high price (100$+-) it is definitely worth the money and in fact what you are really paying for its the brand.


----------



## traveldog

Hi forum: I am having trouble with the switch assembly for an older 9n lite. I have the part that contacts the thumb pad, but nothing between that part and the battery. Worse yet, I have the manual but is says nothing about the switch. Does anyone here know where I can buy a new switch assembly or what parts I need? Please help.
-traveldog


----------



## hh4whiskey

Didn't Surefire come from Laser Products? I've got some older weapons lights and mounts that have combined markings: Surefire and Laser Products.


----------



## LAMPARITA

thecaretaker said:


> Not very much in love with surefire. I had the opportunity to check one of them at a friends' lodge, and its not that special.. If you take into consideration the high price (100$+-) it is definitely worth the money and in fact what you are really paying for its the brand.



Surefire ($100++) it’s only a must have for collectors or for people who get off on having multiple over-priced American made lights branded with a name that is as much a status symbol as anything else. I totally get the made in America part, there’s nothing wrong with taking some pride in that and supporting your own economy, but let’s not forget that Surefire are gouging people for the privilege, which violates the noble sentiments in that equation just a little bit. Still, if you’ve got that sort of money to throw around, I guess it doesn’t matter so much, but in the mean time, I just stick to my good old Surefire Nitrolon G2 and 6P, both model are good enough for me, built like a tank and at a very affordable prices.


----------



## archimedes

LAMPARITA said:


> Surefire ($100++) it’s only a must have for collectors or for people who get off on having multiple over-priced American made lights branded with a name that is as much a status symbol as anything else. I totally get the made in America part, there’s nothing wrong with taking some pride in that and supporting your own economy, but let’s not forget that Surefire are gouging people for the privilege, which violates the noble sentiments in that equation just a little bit. Still, if you’ve got that sort of money to throw around, I guess it doesn’t matter so much, but in the mean time, I just stick to my good old Surefire Nitrolon G2 and 6P, both model are good enough for me, built like a tank and at a very affordable prices.



I'm confused.

Are you bashing them, as "overpriced status symbols" ( really, a flashlight as status symbol ??? ) ...

or commending them, as "good enough, built like a tank and very affordable" ...

? :thinking:


----------



## peter yetman

I was enjoying the history lesson. Can you go and bash Surefire somewhere else?
Thanls.
P


----------



## Dave D

I bought myself a round bodied Surefire 6P, it has been used but is in reasonable condition. It came with it's original box and paperwork.

I was surprised that it has 'DEUTSCHLAND' printed on the tailcap, was this done for any other countries?

The paperwork appears to date the flashlight from 1999.

I carried Surefire lights for about 20 years so this one will remind me how far we've come with modern lights.






















I stopped using incan bulbs when SF released the P60L and I'd forgotten how orange the incan's were!


----------



## ven

Great thread, thanks for the info/time it must have took. Will have to read through a few times to try and absorb some of it............
Must admit i am late to the party and my collection is meager(more for p60) but i love them. Many factors, the history, the made in USA side,military side and of course they make one of the best hosts.

Nice addition Dave, will keep an eye out in the future.


----------



## bykfixer

Realizing this isn't earth shattering news that will cause the planet to wobble without it but.

I have 2 EB1c lights with vastly different looks in the writing that may help others discover a 2013 from an 014.
Maybe SureFire changed mid year, or perhaps week to week... 

The silver one is an 013 and the black one an 014.




Font type and size here





Besides font notice patent numbers 




Again font but note serial number locations





Font size and type differ




Optics are nearly identical though




Engine mount is a bit different.

Other than that all are pretty close in appearance.
Tint was noticeably warmer in the 014 with more 'golden', almost Malkoff neutral tone and no hint of green... at least in the one I acquired.


----------



## Landonb

Good lights bought a few of these 20 yrs plus ago,
@ police supply store they always had good choices of all models
they were the best of the best , turbo head was favorite 
now there in a shoe box somewhere in the attic


----------



## xxRangerxx

This was awesome in helping me catch up. I've been using google a ton trying to figure out what all the "codes" for the common flashlight lingo mean lol


----------



## Blitzertac556

I miss the old Surefire. Can't believe they discontinued the 6p original....


----------



## bykfixer

Got this today:
Makes the G2 into a 6 volt rechargeable long enough for arm pit hold or other uses;

















Came in various colors.


----------



## lnhldyf




----------



## lnhldyf




----------



## irongate

Can anyone tell what year a 6P by the number on them-A561260 ?


----------



## lnhldyf

I have a round bodied police version of surefire 6P. I want to know the exact date of production and production, which my friend says is very rare


----------



## DrafterDan

A great thread, some solid information in here.


----------



## Lampas

@ Dave D: Here is a intersting article from the "Deutsches Waffenjournal" ("German Wappen-journal") march 2009 (in german =). It states that the CNC Machines they use(d?) where bough in Germany and somehow the production management is german as well. To me its not obvious if they are writing about the position "product management" or something else. Anyhow, there was no information about products for the german marked. Strange


----------



## scout24

The open forum isn't the place for selling items. See the B/S/T marketplace please... Thanks!


----------



## bykfixer

Thought I'd add a bit of CPF history and how SureFire helped out early on.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...tion-Thank-You-SureFire-!&highlight=Pk+design
A thread about a special CPF G2


----------



## ruger357

Thank you very much. Excellent


----------



## baabootoo

Do only 6P and newer have a model stamped on the tail cap? Mine has the etching on the back of the tail cap, as opposed to around the circumference, but no model number. I think that I'm too new to post a picture.


----------



## ven

baabootoo said:


> Do only 6P and newer have a model stamped on the tail cap? Mine has the etching on the back of the tail cap, as opposed to around the circumference, but no model number. I think that I'm too new to post a picture.



Use an online photo album like imgur, free and easy via phone or laptop. Upload pic/s, click on pic size(medium/large )copy the BBC code(starts with img)and paste here in the box. Worth clicking the go advanced before posting to check happy with pic...............job done
:welcome:


----------



## Dave D

I managed to get hold of a Surefire 9P, round bodied model, which came in an unused (as new) condition with its original box and paperwork.

The paperwork dates it as 1993, I'm not sure when the 9P's started production but the 6P's started in 1988, so this is a relatively early version.

It has the smooth tailcap rubber.

Upon receipt it was in a heat sealed bag, similar to the batteries in the photo, did Surefire ship early lamps like this?

It came with an original SF P90 module but I've removed it and replaced it with a Lumens Factory EO-9, 380 lumen, lamp module and a pair of Keeppower 17500's.


----------



## id30209

I have the same 9P but without the box! Thx for the info.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

PK once said he got the idea to do a bright flashlight so he strapped a 12 volt RC car battery to an auto headlight bulb and said "boss we should build a light this bright". The boss said he had lost his mind. PK said he showed him how it could be done using CR123 batteries and a flashlight bulb. Boss gave him permission to do 400. If they sold in a year they'd look at adding them to the lineup. 

He said all 400 sold in a week and if they had another hundred they'd have sold those too.

We know it as the M6.


----------



## ven

Yes, PK said such which is very cool. A genius , hope might see some new lights of his soon. For now, be rude not to post an m6 pic


----------



## dotCPF

So I just found an old school 9P, the likes of which from Post #89 here, smooth button and two checkered sections on the body.

I have also seen older 9Ps with single solid blocks of checkering. Does anyone have any idea of all the 9P versions pre-body text?


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very good looking 9P and that fact it's mint is amazing. I also have one but mine is more "loved" lol. It's actually listed in my for sale thread.

I really miss having a M6... its just too power hungry, even with my Malkoff LED module. One day i'll get another.


----------



## BigBaller

dotCPF said:


> So I just found an old school 9P, the likes of which from Post #89 here, smooth button and two checkered sections on the body.
> 
> I have also seen older 9Ps with single solid blocks of checkering. Does anyone have any idea of all the 9P versions pre-body text?



Did you get that one on ebay? I almost bought one like this that morning then saw it was gone. Hope it went to a good home  I like the shorter length and lighter weight of the smooth bezel-non-lockout 6Ps and 9Ps.. .. the softer knurling isnt as secure in the hand as a newer 9P but they do have a certain slimline-compact hand feel thats a pleasing to use.. I have one of the early 90s two section knurled body 9P but its 100% mint condition so i cant bring myself to use it.. hence my shopping for another one with at least a few scuffs . Compiling a timeline of these is a good idea. wonder what even older 1980s models looked like? In my limited searching around onnline ive seen smooth round bezel and "lined" round bezel with smooth push button dated as early 90s and checkered button single knurling section as later 90s..


----------



## BigBaller

Bought a 9z off ebay in really nice condition, looks hardly used. Wondering if it's been partly legoed over the years , the body and bezel seem true to the era .. but the tailcap looks newer , it doesn't say laser products . It has a side dimple and internal hex screw and says surefire.com. surefire USA.
What year, does anyone know, did surefire start using the website ? The head is smooth also which doesn't fit with what I looked at on the first page here, the closest year available , 1996, catalog appears that it was supplied with a striped knurling on the bezel vs completely smooth like the one I found. I bet someone who was into collecting these every year back then could really shed some light on the subject.


----------



## archimedes

BigBaller said:


> Bought a 9z off ebay in really nice condition, looks hardly used. Wondering if it's been partly legoed over the years , the body and bezel seem true to the era .. but the tailcap looks newer , it doesn't say laser products . It has a side dimple and internal hex screw and says surefire.com. surefire USA.
> What year, does anyone know, did surefire start using the website ? The head is smooth also which doesn't fit with what I looked at on the first page here, the closest year available , 1996, catalog appears that it was supplied with a striped knurling on the bezel vs completely smooth like the one I found. I bet someone who was into collecting these every year back then could really shed some light on the subject.



Photo ?


----------



## BigBaller

On closer inspection it looks the one posted on flashlightguide.com database. Compared to the ~1996 model that looked like the thicker section of the body clspeat to the bezel was shorter in length. This one happen to have an unfrosted p90 laser products lamp assembly.


----------



## BigBaller

This is the first time Ive seen an otherwise modern looking 6P with a press fit lexan lensed hex bezel. Anyone seen one of these before?? An early batch of the newer style/ text 6P perhaps? The body text area seems a bit larger and cut deeper than the other 6ps I've handled. 

Also found a nifty 6Z combatlight . This xZ light looks more complete old school than the z3 I found.. The oversized, free float push button tailcaps, especially the smooth ones, are probably my favorite part about old surefires.


----------



## Dave D

An article on the Surefire News page about the history of the 6P lights.

https://surefire.news/surefire-6p-a-legacy-of-tactical-light/?fbclid=IwAR3EcYxhz-G08OXoxyD4apo9uRw9BSY_GcaJpRDgfK_HJlZ2qDDxx-G469A


----------



## Iron-E

Is there any info on threading specs used for the light bodies head and end cap for the Duel Fuel lights?


----------



## SixStars

*SureFire 6 / SureFire 6C*

If anyone has photos they are willing to share of the 6/6C, they would be greatly appreciated!






I just picked up a 6/6C and I’d be happy to share pictures if you’re still interested.


----------



## FranktheTank

@ all : great overview, thanks for this


----------



## bykfixer

SixStars said:


> *SureFire 6 / SureFire 6C*
> 
> If anyone has photos they are willing to share of the 6/6C, they would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up a 6/6C and I’d be happy to share pictures if you’re still interested.




Here's one
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...urefire-6P-with-packaging-and-DL223AC-battery


----------



## Dioni

following


----------



## Zbaz

*Did Surefire changed their thread pitch...some say yes some say no*

Some claim Surefire acknowledged they changed the thread pitch at a certain point in time, and this meant certain tail caps only worked with certain year models.

Others say the tail cap design was changed and this is the issue.

Does anyone know definitively? Thx


----------



## novice

I don't know if anyone is still interested in pictures of the 6c, but there is a photo of one, and a history of the "6" product line at:

https://surefire DOT news/surefire-6p-a-legacy-of-tactical-light/?fbclid=IwAR3EcYxhz-G08OXoxyD4apo9uRw9BSY_GcaJpRDgfK_HJlZ2qDDxx-G469A


----------



## dmbellboy

I have an orignal 6P from when they were called Laser Products. It says Laser Products Fountain Vally, CA on the tail cap. They did not make a product box back then. I bought it directly from John Matthews.


----------



## bykfixer

Found this in a SHOT show 2019 thread


----------



## thermal guy

Always wanted and finally bought a KL2 The fact that it was attached to an M3 helped. I remember looking at it in the 2002 SF catalog and falling in love with it. Could never afford it of corse. Really can’t wait to play with it even though I absolutely know it is going to be extremely lame in output and beam Quality. Don’t see to many of them around.


----------



## aznsx

thermal guy said:


> The fact that it was attached to an M3 helped.


 The grease gun?


----------



## thermal guy

Unfortunately no. 😁


----------



## thermal guy

KL2 an M3 got here and have to say that KL2 had to be a HUGE disappointment even in 2002😂😂 god it’s pitiful. SF sure can sell with there old catalogs. I remember looking at it and thinking it would be amazing.Still it is a piece of SF history. I guess.


----------



## sween1911

Speaking of the M3, somewhere in one of these old Surefire threads, I can't find it now, but there's a picture of a light patterned after the M3, but it appeared to labelled M1. I know M1 is the Millenium Series IR illuminator, but this one looked like a black M3 with a Z32 bezel and it says M1 on the side. Anyone know what I'm talking about? Am I misremembering?


----------



## Kid9P

I'm hoping someone with some old school Surefire knowledge can help me out.

I remember there being a Surefire G2D-G3D Fluorescent Green fire/rescue light, not just the yellow.
But when I went searching for it, I could find nothing, not even 1 picture.
I honestly remember seeing some picture of it, maybe I'm going crazy.

Then I stumbled across this G3D on Ebay. I know they tailcap is not proper, but everything else
looked good.
Does anyone else remember these fluorescent green G2D/G3D's?


----------



## scout24

Ray- Sure do. I've got one in my truck. Pic incoming...


----------



## Kid9P

scout24 said:


> Ray- Sure do. I've got one in my truck. Pic incoming...


DUDE !!!!!


----------



## Roger Sully

Ray- I’ll still sell you mine!
I know you’ve seen this pic before but I’ll add it here with PKs comments for posterity.


----------



## Kid9P

Roger Sully said:


> Ray- I’ll still sell you mine!
> I know you’ve seen this pic before but I’ll add it here with PKs comments for posterity.
> 
> View attachment 27207


My green is more fluorescent....LOL


----------



## thermal guy

Saw this awhile back.


----------



## Kid9P

thermal guy said:


> Saw this awhile back.


Thanks Dan.

Hey Rog, was this you? LOL


----------



## Roger Sully

on EBay? Nope I need to get some in there though!


----------



## scout24

Ray- Here ya go. Matte hex bezel, Malkoff M61WL (xp-g) and a G2 twisty tailcap. I wanted the high viz body to have it be easier to find. I believe all the parts except the Malkoff came off the old Marketplace. LOTS of miles on this, thankfully very little use. Stone simple, reliable, perfect for it's intended use. 👍😁 Thanks for the memory lane trip! (It's fluorescent, really. House lighting is really warm...)


----------



## Kid9P

scout24 said:


> Ray- Here ya go. Matte hex bezel, Malkoff M61WL (xp-g) and a G2 twisty tailcap. I wanted the high viz body to have it be easier to find. I believe all the parts except the Malkoff came off the old Marketplace. LOTS of miles on this, thankfully very little use. Stone simple, reliable, perfect for it's intended use. 👍😁 Thanks for the memory lane trip! (It's fluorescent, really. House lighting is really warm...)
> View attachment 27209


Thanks Greg,

Glad you got to enjoy a memory lane trip 

But the pic I'm looking for is of a fluorescent green G2D/G3D.


----------



## scout24

This one is really flourescent, Ray. Came with the reflective stickers and all...

Edit- re-read your post. Fluorescent green not the standard fluorescent yellow??? (And obviously not regular yellow G2...) My apologies! I'll show myself out...


----------



## dotCPF

Skully has the only one I've ever seen... posted on here or FB a while back on one of the rare surefire threads I think?

Kid9P- darn you! quick grab, I would do unspeakable things for a neon green G3. Great price too. Missed it by a hair. Fun to know it went to you though....


----------



## Steve1

Here is a authentic vintage no fingerprints 3p with updated accessories. Malkoff/ Oveready/McClicky! This collection has never seen the light of day outside and never carried.!


----------



## Kid9P

scout24 said:


> This one is really flourescent, Ray. Came with the reflective stickers and all...
> 
> Edit- re-read your post. Fluorescent green not the standard fluorescent yellow??? (And obviously not regular yellow G2...) My apologies! I'll show myself out...


LOL, it's all good brother!


----------



## Kid9P

dotCPF said:


> Skully has the only one I've ever seen... posted on here or FB a while back on one of the rare surefire threads I think?
> 
> Kid9P- darn you! quick grab, I would do unspeakable things for a neon green G3. Great price too. Missed it by a hair. Fun to know it went to you though....


Thanks!

I can't wait to get it, I already have some vintage parts to dress it up with....LOL


----------



## Roger Sully

dotCPF said:


> I would do unspeakable things for a neon green G3.


Yeah definitely drop me a line. I might be coerced!


----------



## Steve1

Authentic vintage no daylight carrying with Surefire original box and paperwork plus Malkoff, Oveready, and McClicky accessories.


----------



## Kid9P

dotCPF said:


> Skully has the only one I've ever seen... posted on here or FB a while back on one of the rare surefire threads I think?
> 
> Kid9P- darn you! quick grab, I would do unspeakable things for a neon green G3. Great price too. Missed it by a hair. Fun to know it went to you though....



Unfortunately, the neon green body I received was counterfeit.
The head and tailcap were legit, I returned it and he refunded me.

The head and tail thread ends were slightly visually bigger than any of my older(Crosshair Logo) and newer
G2/G3 bodies. I had to forcefully unscrew the head and tailcap off. Threads were fine and undamaged.
I tried several tailcaps and various 6P/G2 bezels, all tailcaps needed force to put on. The 6P/G2 bezels
would only go on less that half of the way. I did not want to force them on.

So if you see it back up on sale @ Ebay, avoid it!


----------



## thermal guy

Oh man that sucks!


----------



## Kid9P

thermal guy said:


> Oh man that sucks!


Yes it does. The seller has been on ebay since 2000. 
Over 7,300 positive feedbacks with zero negative/neutral.

Didn't expect that outcome. 
What's odd is that he didn't question anything and refunded my payment.


----------



## muichimon

I can't see the old SUREFIRE catalog anymore. It's a pity.


----------



## hamhanded

Kid9P said:


> Yes it does. The seller has been on ebay since 2000.
> Over 7,300 positive feedbacks with zero negative/neutral.
> 
> Didn't expect that outcome.
> What's odd is that he didn't question anything and refunded my payment.


Is it possible he didn’t know it was counterfeit? If it doesn’t ever re-appear, that might indicate he genuinely didn’t know until it was pointed out and returned.


----------



## desert.snake

muichimon said:


> I can't see the old SUREFIRE catalog anymore. It's a pity.



http://www.louiscandell.com/pdf/fire/

Found somehow, the site is barely alive, but there are some old catalogs for download


----------



## muichimon

desert.snake said:


> http://www.louiscandell.com/pdf/fire/
> 
> Found somehow, the site is barely alive, but there are some old catalogs for download


Thank you. You found it well. I'm looking at it right away and the old surefire is very good.


----------



## Dave D

desert.snake said:


> http://www.louiscandell.com/pdf/fire/
> 
> Found somehow, the site is barely alive, but there are some old catalogs for download


Nice find!! All Surefire catalogs form 2002 - 2011 available with the exception of the 2005 catalog.

I found the 2005 catalog below.

2005 Surefire Catalog


----------



## Monocrom

Still impressive, even back then.


----------

